# Free leaning post



## Breeze Fabricators

The way this is going to work is when you go to our Facebook Site Synergy Fabricators and Like us your name will go into the drawing. I will run the contest for 60 days from today. I will then select from a hat a number at random. If that was the number you had when you liked us on Facebook then you win a standard leaning post or $400 toward something else we make here.


----------



## hurricanes1

Sounds good I need one for my boat. That one would fit nicely!!!


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

Do we need to remember that number?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

I was the 67th like!


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

*Count*

I will count them in the order they show in FB.


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms

im #73


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

*Number*

Yes, Post your number here. It will be easier for me to find.


----------



## AAR

I think I'm 113


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

*Number*



SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Do we need to remember that number?


Remember it!!!


----------



## lxa690

I'm 122


----------



## Reelfun27

123


----------



## jaster

Im 124. 

Awesome deal. I need to come in ans see about a t top anyway, maybe this will bring me in faster??


----------



## 192

134


----------



## ironman

163


----------



## Brad King

168


----------



## Flatspro

170


----------



## knowphish

*I'm in!!!!!!!!!*

:thumbup: 171:thumbup:


----------



## jspooney

178. Come on 178.


----------



## Night Shift

181 neat stuff.


----------



## FLbeachbum

187


----------



## bashepard

193!


----------



## timeflies

194!


----------



## Collard

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

195


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

*Free stuff*

Anyone else?????


----------



## Emerald Ghost

210 :d


----------



## hurricanes1

I liked it early but I cant remember my number.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

*Looking for numbers*

I will try to research it when we pull the winner.


----------



## jjam

212 I think...

Jimmy


----------



## Linda

214 =)


----------



## wcgolf

215 for me


----------



## FLWhaler

216 and ready to win:thumbup:


----------



## Chasin' Tales

#217


----------



## afcopper15

#221


----------



## First Cast

Lucky 222! Thanks for the chance!


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

*Sign up!!*

Free chance for a great product!!!


----------



## FL Marine Plastics

225


----------



## bigassredfish

226!


----------



## zulubravo34

227!


----------



## FLWhaler

Just thought about this. Contest ends April 1 Hmmmmmm!!!!


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

*April Fools*

It will be done on April 1. I will put the numbers 1 thru 10 in a hat. I will pull them post the number, then put it back in until we get a three digit number that goes with the one posted on Facebook.


----------



## oxbeast1210

230 for me


----------



## Fish N Tales

I'm 231. Feeling lucky......


----------



## H2OMARK

So how do I go about finding out what number I was when I "Liked" the page. I'm not the most literate on Facebook.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

I will look at the site and count them.


----------



## H2OMARK

Thanks Tim


----------



## FLWhaler

So the winner is?????


----------



## jaster

Only half of the lkes so far. So the winner will be when you tell all your friends to get to liking the page!!!!!! LOL tell everybody you know. I need to win some work from Tim and his guys. Lord knows my boat needs some attention


----------



## FLWhaler

jaster said:


> Only half of the lkes so far. So the winner will be when you tell all your friends to get to liking the page!!!!!! LOL tell everybody you know. I need to win some work from Tim and his guys. Lord knows my boat needs some attention





Breeze Fabricators said:


> The way this is going to work is when you go to our Facebook Site Synergy Fabricators and Like us your name will go into the drawing. I will run the contest for 60 days from today. I will then select from a hat a number at random. If that was the number you had when you liked us on Facebook then you win a standard leaning post or $400 toward something else we make here.
> View attachment 71754
> 
> 
> View attachment 71755


 I didn't see a particular number the way I read it was after 60 days? Oh well maybe I'll get lucky anyway.:thumbsup:


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

Gonna pull numbers when I get to the office.


----------



## BILL MONEY

looks like # 236 for me...


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

*Drawing*

The first number is a 2


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

*Drawing*

Second number is 1


----------



## jaster

3rd???????


----------



## jaster

Oh yep, I am sorry, miss read it, I thought it was aftet 400. Goofed


----------



## jaster

Guess I am out, lol


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

Last number is7 217 is the winner!!!


----------



## FLWhaler

I was 216! This is the story of my life a day late and a dollar short. Congrats to the winner and good job Tim.


----------



## BlaineAtk

Wirelessly posted

How did I just hear about this? Oh well I'll like your page anyway!!


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

I think Chasin Tales won!!!


----------

